# Using Laptop keyboard for desktop?



## the turing test

Hi,

I've got this idea that it would be good to use my laptop's keyboard to work my desktop. I'm naively thinking that there would be a nice bit of software that I could use that would allow me to link the laptop to the desktop (via usb cable) and let the desktop think it is just a keyboard at the other end of the wire.

However, I can't seem to find anything which does this?

Anyone got any clues if this is possible?

TTT


----------



## The_Other_One

It's not software that'd be the problem, but hardware.  The keyboards don't use any standard connections(that I know of)  Unless you could find a way to convert it to USB or PS2, it won't be of much use.


----------



## the turing test

Thanks for the reply

...I was thinking that the laptop would remain intact as such (with its keyboard) and would be on and running some sort of keyboard emulator thing (a bit vague I know). it would then seem to be a keyboard from the desktop's point of view by pass the keystrokes down the usb to it.

Sounds a bit extreme having the laptop and the desktop on I know but....

Any idea if this is feasible?

TTT


----------



## Jiffyman

You could use http://www.realvnc.com it will emulate your mouse and keyboard on the laptop. All you have to do is install the server on the computer without the keyboard and the viewer on the computer that you want to use as a keyboard. If you need any help setting it up post on this forum.

Edit: By the way I can see that you are a new user, so welcome to the thread. First read the forum rules.


----------



## The_Other_One

Ooooh...  I see.  Hehe, well yes, something like VNC would work, but for about $50(probably less) you could probably find a micro keyboard that's basically made from a laptop, if you just like the laptop style keys or something


----------



## the turing test

Thanks again for all your help....though I guess I was thinking of using the laptop as a sort of keyboard emulator for the base unit.

I've looked high and not so high for this sort of thing and the only items than seem to come close are bar code readers...which I guess isn't that close after all.

Anyway, again thanks.

TTT


----------

